

Anandtech review of NVidia's new GPU architecture - Symmetry
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-review/

======
icefox
Sadly no bitcoin benchmark

~~~
lawnchair_larry
Yeah, I really want to start seeing bitcoin/password cracking benchmarks. It's
something ATI/AMD has been _far_ better at, which is not what you'd expect
after seeing an anandtech or tomshardware review.

